# Outta The Box HP SLOW, even after removing it's Bloatware.



## aggregate (Feb 17, 2016)

I couldn't find a more suitable forum, as I saw it.
We have a year old HP Laptop, that has been the same since the day we bought it, in terms of how slow it does anything. 2 minutes to even have typing appear in a google search query box. The Specs are fine, and I have removed what I figured I could. It has been upgraded from Windows 8.1, which gave it a slight IMPROVEMENT. I'm sure it just needs a quick look.

Thank You, Guys.

Specs:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: AMD E1-2100 APU with Radeon(TM) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 22 Model 0 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3554 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 8210, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 455829 MB, Free - 419464 MB; D: Total - 19572 MB, Free - 1864 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 2330
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The specs are well below fine. The AMD E1 series processors are notoriously awful processors. Your model has 2 cores that run at 1Ghz, it has the equivalent performance of a processor from a decade ago.

Passmark for the E1-2100: http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+E1-2100+APU
Most quality mobile processors score several thousand points and the top mobile processor scores over 10,000 points.

I'm sure a good cleanup of programs will help somewhat but I don't want any malware expert be unaware at how slow these computers. There's generally a good deal of HP pre-installed junk that can come off as well. Lets start this thread in the Windows 10 section and then move it back to the malware section if a large amount of malware is found.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I used the link that Rob provided to show you how miserably low (621) the benchmark score is for the *AMD E1-2100 APU* 1.00 GHz processor in your HP laptop.










Even its *AMD Radeon HD 8210* graphics device is a low performing one.










I really don't believe you'll be happy with nor be able to improve much on its speed and "snappiness". 

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## aggregate (Feb 17, 2016)

Thank you for that information. I originally chose Windows 10, but second guessed myself, drat! Haha. Since it was new from the store last year, I naively assumed it couldn't be archaic.
The sysinfo shows Windows Defender, disabled. I show it's not... That could be an indication of something screwy. Any takers on assisting with a good clean-up to practical bones? It should be able to take text input better than it does, I have to imagine.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the model name and complete model number of that HP laptop?
What's the exact product number(P/N) on it?

I'm guessing it cost about $300.00 brand new.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The System Information tool incorrectly shows Windows Defender as disabled on Windows 8 and 10 systems.

The laptop is not archaic, it's just cheap. You really do get what you pay for. 

Frank should help you get it cleaned up and uninstall some of the unnecessary stuff.


----------



## aggregate (Feb 17, 2016)

I would never buy this laptop. No way. It was a gift for my Son, purchased by an elderly grandparent. Enough said. 

I do like that fact that it is possible to know a processors evolution trail. I never knew it was something that could be learned from glancing at the name of the said hardware. For the laymen, there exists AMD and Intel, so to speak. A shame he got a glorified Netbook great for reading slow HTML emails - LOL.

Model: 15-f009ca
Product: J2X63UA#ABL


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Model: 15-f009ca
> Product: J2X63UA#ABL


*HP 15-f009ca Notebook PC*
It looks like it sold for about $280.00 brand new.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## aggregate (Feb 17, 2016)

I am not looking to find the cost of this Laptop, just looking to remove all that isn't needed. There are some things installed, I am too inexperienced to know they're safe to remove. The multiple MS Virtual C++ installations, for one.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Those are fine, it's the HP bloatware that is the most problematic. And any malware that may have also gotten on the system.

Generate a list of installed programs and post it, see here on how to do that: http://helpdeskgeek.com/how-to/generate-a-list-of-installed-programs-in-windows/


----------



## aggregate (Feb 17, 2016)

Name Version 
CCC Help Russian 2015.0806.2137.37096
HP Customer Experience Enhancements 6.0.1.8 
CCC Help Portuguese 2015.0806.2137.37096
Photo Common 16.4.3508.0205 
Catalyst Control Center InstallProxy 2015.0806.2138.37096
DisableMSDefender 1.0.0 
HP Documentation 1.1.0.0 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 10.0.40219 
CCC Help German 2015.0806.2137.37096
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 10.0.40219 
CCC Help Swedish 2015.0806.2137.37096
ccc-utility64 2015.0806.2138.37096
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x86 Minimum Runtime - 11.0.50727 11.0.50727 
CCC Help Czech 2015.0806.2137.37096
AMD Fuel 2015.0806.2138.37096
Galerie de photos 16.4.3508.0205 
CCC Help Chinese Traditional 2015.0806.2137.37096
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x86 Additional Runtime - 11.0.50727 11.0.50727 
AMD Catalyst Control Center 2015.0806.2138.37096
CCC Help Greek 2015.0806.2137.37096
AMD Start Now 2015.0806.2138.37096
AMD Accelerated Video Transcoding 13.15.100.30925 
Catalyst Control Center - Branding 1.00.0000 
CCC Help Hungarian 2015.0806.2137.37096
CCC Help Polish 2015.0806.2137.37096
Movie Maker 16.4.3508.0205 
HP Postscript Converter 4.5.12202 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161 9.0.30729.6161 
HP PC Hardware Diagnostics UEFI 5.9.0.0 
CCC Help Korean 2015.0806.2137.37096
CCC Help Spanish 2015.0806.2137.37096
swMSM 12.0.0.1 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x64 Additional Runtime - 11.0.61030 11.0.61030 
CCC Help French 2015.0806.2137.37096
Skype™ 7.12 7.12.101 
CCC Help Norwegian 2015.0806.2137.37096
CCC Help Chinese Standard 2015.0806.2137.37096
Google Update Helper 1.3.29.5 
HP Recovery Manager 1.14.1420 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable 8.0.56336 
CCC Help Dutch 2015.0806.2137.37096
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x64 Additional Runtime - 11.0.50727 11.0.50727 
CCC Help English 2015.0806.2137.37096
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x64 Minimum Runtime - 11.0.50727 11.0.50727 
Catalyst Control Center Localization All 2015.0806.2138.37096
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x86 Additional Runtime - 11.0.61030 11.0.61030 
CCC Help Turkish 2015.0806.2137.37096
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable 8.0.61001 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x64 Minimum Runtime - 11.0.61030 11.0.61030 
CCC Help Italian 2015.0806.2137.37096
CCC Help Danish 2015.0806.2137.37096
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148 9.0.30729.4148 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17 9.0.30729 
Catalyst Control Center Graphics Previews Common 2015.0806.2138.37096
AMD Catalyst Install Manager 8.0.916.0 
CCC Help Japanese 2015.0806.2137.37096
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x86 Minimum Runtime - 11.0.61030 11.0.61030 
CCC Help Finnish 2015.0806.2137.37096
HP Customer Experience Enhancements 6.0.3.1 
CCC Help Thai 2015.0806.2137.37096


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Uninstall the following:

HP Customer Experience Enhancements 6.0.1.8
HP Customer Experience Enhancements 6.0.3.1

Do you use Skype or any Google programs?

Open Task Manager, CTRL ALT DEL, and go to the Start Up tab, take a screen shot of that, PRNTSCR, and paste that here as well.

Do a scan with Malwarebytes:

If Malwarebytes is not installed follow these instructions first:

Download *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* to your desktop.

Double-click *mbam-setup *and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to the following:
*Launch Malwarebytes Anti-Malware*
A 14 day trial of the Premium features is pre-selected. You may deselect this if you wish, and it will not diminish the scanning and removal capabilities of the program.
Click *Finish*. Follow the instructions above....
Please open Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.


On the *Settings* tab > *Detection and Protection* sub tab, *Detection Options*, tick the box *"Scan for rootkits"*.
Under *Non-Malware Protection* sub tab Change *PUP* and *PUM* entries to *Treat detections as Malware*
Click on the *Scan* tab, then click on *Scan Now >>* . If an update is available, click the *Update Now* button.
A Threat Scan will begin.
With some infections, you may or may not see this message box.

*'Could not load DDA driver'*

Click 'Yes' to this message, to allow the driver to load after a restart.
Allow the computer to restart. Continue with the rest of these instructions.
When the scan is complete, click *Apply Actions*.
*Wait for the prompt to restart the computer to appear*, then click on *Yes*.
After the restart once you are back at your desktop, open MBAM once more.

To get the log from Malwarebytes do the following:


Click on the *History* tab > *Application* Logs.
Double click on the scan log which shows the Date and time of the scan just performed.
Click *Export *> From export you have three options:

*Copy to Clipboard* - if seleted right click to your reply and select "Paste" log will be pasted to your reply
*Text file (*.txt)* - if selected you will have to name the file and save to a place of choice, recommend "Desktop" then attach to reply
*XML file (*.xml)* - if selected you will have to name the file and save to a place of choice, recommend "Desktop" then attach to reply

Recommend you use "Copy to Clipboard, then Right click to your reply > select "Paste" that will copy the log to your reply…


----------



## aggregate (Feb 17, 2016)

Before I continue, those HP Customer Experience Enhancements aren't listed. How does one go about removing them, other than the usual uninstall method?

Skype, yes. Chrome, yes. G-Drive, sometimes, Youtube etc.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The screenshot you showed is from Task Manager's Startup folder. Go to the Control Panel and then to Add & Remove Programs to uninstall it.


----------



## aggregate (Feb 17, 2016)

You said: Open Task Manager, CTRL ALT DEL, and go to the Start Up tab, take a screen shot of that, PRNTSCR, and paste that here as well.
That's why I posted that screenshot, as requested.

As for removing what you mentioned, yes, it's not listed there. Is there a way to remove them, aside from that method (Add/Remove Programs).


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Try Revo Uninstaller Pro trial and see if it lists it: http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html
It's not a huge thing so if it doesn't list it in Revo I wouldn't go digging to deep to remove it.


----------

